# Chinese is a tonal language.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was wondering, does anyone know how to say "Chinese is a tonal language." in Chinese? (or to be more specific: Mandarin or Cantonese are tonal languages.)
Would this be "中文是一个声调语言"?

Thanks!


----------



## Nicholas Sun

what do you mean by "tonal language"? Isn't English a tonal language?


----------



## kylechow

'中文是声调语言'
which means  Mandarin has four tones, and Cantonese actually has nine. 
There's no need to add '一个' before '声调'，and if you insist, it should be '一门'。


----------



## yuechu

Nicholas Sun said:


> what do you mean by "tonal language"? Isn't English a tonal language?


Oh, I mean that Chinese is a tonal language because different tones change the meaning of a word: 妈麻马骂吗. This is not the case in English. Therefore, it is not a tonal language.



kylechow said:


> 中文是声调语言'
> which means Mandarin has four tones, and Cantonese actually has nine.
> There's no need to add '一个' before '声调'，and if you insist, it should be '一门'。


Thanks for the correction, Kylechow!


----------



## dojibear

Nicholas Sun said:


> what do you mean by "tonal language"? Isn't English a tonal language?


English uses tones for meaning. Spoken English sentences have 3 tones (some linguists say 4). Changing the tone pattern changes the sentence meaning. Speaking English without tones is called "speaking in a monotone", and is not natural.

So in that sense English is a tonal language. But not in the sense yueche describes.

The 4 tones in 普通话 are common in English syllables, where they convey meaning.


----------



## Skatinginbc

我個人的習慣:

來_一_位客人 , 我只是個客人 , 我只是位客人 , 我是個年輕人 , 我是位年輕人 .
鄭愁予《錯誤》 我達達的馬蹄是美麗的錯誤, 我不是歸人, 是*個*過客 . (vs. 是位過客  )

學_一_門語言 , 中文是*個*聲調語言 , 中文是門聲調語言 , 台語是個方言 , 台語是門方言 .

中文是*個*聲調語言 
中文是一個聲調語言 
中文是*門*聲調語言 
中文是一門聲調語言


----------



## ovaltine888

Skatinginbc said:


> 我個人的習慣:
> 
> 來_一_位客人 , 我只是個客人 , 我只是位客人 , 我是個年輕人 , 我是位年輕人 .
> 鄭愁予《錯誤》 我達達的馬蹄是美麗的錯誤, 我不是歸人, 是*個*過客 . (vs. 是位過客  )
> 
> 學_一_門語言 , 中文是*個*聲調語言 , 中文是門聲調語言 , 台語是個方言 , 台語是門方言 .
> 
> 中文是*個*聲調語言
> 中文是一個聲調語言
> 中文是*門*聲調語言
> 中文是一門聲調語言


语言不论”个“吧？
一种语言，一门语言，


----------



## Skatinginbc

ovaltine888 said:


> 语言不论”个“吧？
> 一种语言，一门语言，


覺得意思不太一樣:
中文是一個聲調語言 Chinese is an (example of) tonal language. ==> 個: 計算個體的單位。just one example among many tonal languages.
中文是一種聲調語言 Chinese is a (type of) tonal language. ==> one among many types of tonal languages.
學_一_種語言 ==> 種: 計算類別的單位。
學_一_門語言 ==> 門: 類別, 計算科學、技藝門類的單位。In this context, 語言 is considered a 技藝。


----------



## ovaltine888

Skatinginbc said:


> 覺得意思不太一樣:
> 中文是一個聲調語言 Chinese is an (example of) tonal language. ==> 個: 計算個體的單位。just one example among many tonal languages.
> 中文是一種聲調語言 Chinese is a (type of) tonal language. ==> one among many types of tonal languages.
> 學_一_種語言 ==> 種: 計算類別的單位。
> 學_一_門語言 ==> 門: 類別, 計算科學、技藝門類的單位。In this context, 語言 is considered a 技藝。


我以为中文量词不能按照您这样的解释直接与英语一一对应的，因为英语大部分时间是没有量词的。

"个"也不能被视为是"计算个体"的普适量词，很多时候和习惯搭配collocation有关，有时也和区域和方言也有关。

比如说一只猫，一条狗，一头牛，显然不能都说成一个猫，一个狗，一个牛的。

又比如“粒”，我的理解是形容很小的颗粒状物品的，如一粒沙子，一粒瓜子，一粒米，但是在新加坡的华语中，"粒"被赋予了几乎所有球状物体，如一粒橙子，一粒榴莲，一粒西瓜，一粒钢卷，我猜一粒星球大概也能用。(这是区域差异)


----------



## Skatinginbc

ovaltine888 said:


> 有时也和区域和方言也有关。


所以我說 "我個人的習慣" (see #7).  在我熟悉的中文裡，"中文是一個聲調語言" 是正確的句子; 《維基百科》原班圖語可能是一個聲調語言 ==> 正確句子;《臺灣大學華語教學碩士學位學程創刊號》漢語是一個聲調語言 ==> 正確句子...

我個人的習慣:
是一個男人, 一個頂天立地的男人 ==>  強調個體
是一種黑人, 一種皮膚白晳的黑人 ==>  強調類別屬性
漢語是一個聲調語言 ==> 強調個體
漢語是一種聲調語言 ==> 強調類別

學_一_種漢語 (a variety of Chinese), 譬如台語
學_一_種英語 (a variety of English), 譬如美語
哪種語言 what variety of language
學_一_種語言 (a language variety).

漢語是一門深奧的語言 ==> In this context, 語言 is considered a 學問 or 強調是有邏輯有道理的系統.


----------



## Skatinginbc

ovaltine888 said:


> 比如说一只猫，一条狗，一头牛，显然不能都说成一个猫，一个狗，一个牛的。


我的 post #6 是說: 我覺得在這語境下 (i.e., "_Chinese is a tonal language_"), "個" (計算個體的單位) 比 "門" (學問、技藝門類的單位) 更恰當。 你提到的 "隻" 、"條" 、"頭", 像 "個" 一樣, 也都是計算個體的單位。這 "個體 vs. 門類" 的差異反映於他們的原本定義中,  譬如:
隻: 單獨的。如：「形單影隻」。
個: 單獨的。如：「個人」。
然而,
門: 類別。如：「分門別類」、「五花八門」。

雖與 "種" 同樣是類別單位, "門" 限於 "學問、技藝" 的門類單位, 不像"種" 的適用範圍較廣:
漢語是一門深奧的學問  ==> 漢語是一門深奧的語言 
漢語是一門聲調學問  ==> 漢語是一門聲調語言 
漢語是一種聲調語言


----------



## SuperXW

可能是台湾国语习惯不同。我和ovaltine888一样：
汉语是一门/一种……语言。 
汉语是一个……语言。


----------



## j29682896

中文是一个声调语言 sounds ok. 
But I would personally say 中文是一个（种）有声调的语言。 It sounds more natural / colloquial.

As for 门，it is one of correct quantifiers for languages. but we don't normally use that. It sounds formal. We normally say 种 or 个(someone may argue it's not a correct quantifier for languages. However, we do use that. It's colloquial.) instead. 

By the way, I am from Taiwan.


----------

